# Crest / Revo /Aristo USB dongle - orphan?



## DocJ (Apr 3, 2012)

*Anyone played with the Crest USB "dongle"? After years waiting for same I bought one w the promise of alternate sound files. They showed up (2 steam / 2 diesel) briefly and disappeared from "revoelectronics.com" after several weeks - now gone. Seems like this is hardware w/o any useable software thus lacking any function.*
*Had offered to write software to control trains via the USB dongle from PC but Crest / Aristo ignored this & never published specs / interface data - weird because they never went there.*

*I have the two diesel sound "bin" files but only the first steam "bin" file (since I only have one steam engine fitted w the Revo I didn't see any reason to download second bin file). I anyone needs them let me know.*


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

First it is not Crest / Revo /Aristo USB dongle. crest/revo/aristo is gone this is a new company and yes i have played with the USB Device Programmer there were two sounds one that was the old sound and one that is the current and the new is far better then old so no need to change. until they get some new sounds no use for the usb.
cheers richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, frustrating that new sound files are not there, but the USB dongle is not an orphan, and has some utility, I believe you can change a steam to a diesel and vice versa. It can also update the throttle firmware, but there's no new firmware.

So if you have an old Revo receiver or want to change one the USB can be worth while.


I have the files somewhere if some one needs them.


Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sent diesel unit to Navin(new company)to get it:steam flushed,came back with the note :can not be currently done,might be able to do in the future!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes lotsasteam at the present time you can not change older units. So Greg's statement 
"So if you have an old Revo receiver or want to change one the USB can be worth while." is not true at this time, key word is old if you have a new one you can change it. I have done it on a base went from steam to diesel. But who knows when it will come out Navin was asked just recently and he said ask owener. At lest he did not have a b s answer.
cheers richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, sorry, bad statement.

If you have a really old receiver, can't do anything
Apparently also there is a revision level that won't let you change from steam to diesel and vice versa.
Oh and the original "beta test" receivers and throttles cannot be upgraded.

But current production stuff can be "updated" but only with the files they already have.

So, apparently the dongle at this time would just allow you to re-flash the firmware in your throttle and receivers, provided they are current production.

Sorry for the inaccuracy in my statement.

Greg


----------

